
Editr - Self-hosted HTML, CSS and JavaScript playground - toni
https://github.com/Idered/editr
======
RokStdy
That is really cool. I will definitely need to play with this a bit. I
sometime get a hankering to tinker with an idea or method of doing something,
and hosting this seems nicer than popping into vi.

